
Summary of knowledge acquired and produced by the UN on drug-related matters [pdf] - _Schizotypy
http://www.unodc.org/documents/commissions/CND/CND_Sessions/CND_62/ECN72019_CRP10_V1901490.pdf
======
_Schizotypy
How can we help this information proliferate? This is a very recent document,
coming from the recent session of the United Nations Office on Drugs and Crime
(UNODC) (62nd session, March 14-15 2019)

It seems that people are finally realizing that harm reduction is the way to
move forward out of the human-rights tragedy that is the war on drugs.

